# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Oracle >  اوراکل بهتره یا SQL ؟

## hasina

سلام دوستان. من در حال حاضر با SQL Server کار می کنم. اما خیلی دوست دارم اوراکل هم یاد بگیرم. شنیدم اوراکل از لحاظ امنیت از SQL قوی تره اما با شبکه مشکل داره!!! از دوستانی که با اوراکل و SQL آشنایی دارند می خوام منو راهنمایی کنن. اوراکل چه مزاریا و معایبی نسبت به SQL داره؟

----------


## arash2guitar

مسئله ای که نماینده قدرت یک پایگاه داده می باشد انجام پردازش های موازی و پر حجم در بازه زمانی کوتاه می باشد . البته اراکل امکانات زیادی نسبت به sql server دارد که می توان به partition بندی و  data guard , Failover Cluster,... اشاره کرد . تنظیمات اراکل بیشتر در اختیار کاربر می باشد . تنظیمات پارامتریک sharedpool,bufferCache و همچنین open cursor,transaction و بسیاری از تنظیمات دیگر مانند تنظیم اندازه بلوک های اطلاعاتی از جمله مزایای ان است . اراکل با sqlserver قابل مقایسه نیست و امکانات آن خیلی بیشتر است . جهت مقایسه می توانید یک ماشین با دنده اتوماتیک را با دنده دستی مقایسه کنید . دنده دستی برای توسعه بهتر است چون قدرت دست راننده است اما دنده اتوماتیک سهولت رانندگی دارد ولی راننده در تمامی حالات قدرت ماشین را در دست خود ندارد .

----------


## DonetKarvb

> البته اراکل امکانات زیادی نسبت به sql server دارد که می توان به partition بندی و  data guard , Failover Cluster,... اشاره کرد . تنظیمات اراکل بیشتر در اختیار کاربر می باشد .


 این چیز هایی رو که گفتید SQL Server 2005 هم دارد. در ضمن چیز هایی در SQL وجود دارد که در Orcel وجود ندارد نظیر Notification Service . و همچنین بلعکس.



> تنظیمات پارامتریک sharedpool,bufferCache و همچنین open cursor,transaction و بسیاری از تنظیمات دیگر مانند تنظیم اندازه بلوک های اطلاعاتی از جمله مزایای ان است . اراکل با sqlserver قابل مقایسه نیست و امکانات آن خیلی بیشتر است . جهت مقایسه می توانید یک ماشین با دنده اتوماتیک را با دنده دستی مقایسه کنید . دنده دستی برای توسعه بهتر است چون قدرت دست راننده است اما دنده اتوماتیک سهولت رانندگی دارد ولی راننده در تمامی حالات قدرت ماشین را در دست خود ندارد .


SQLهم قدرت و مزایای خود را دارد. نصب و سادگی استفاده از ان یکی از محاسن آن میباشد و البته شما میتوانید به صورت حرفه ای آنرا Configure کنید.  اوراکل با  SQL Server  قابل مقایسه هست. در مقایسه های مختلف همیشه اوراکل برتر نیست مثلا در تست Performance/Cost این SQL است که رقابت را برنده میشود. به این دلیل که  SQL Server  خیلی از  اواکل ارزانتر است. 
پرفرمنس اوراکل بهتر از از پرفرمنس SQL server هست. ولی زمانی این پرفرمنس به حد اعلای خود میرسد که اوراکل را در Unix نصب کنیم. و گرنه  در ویندوز پرفرمنس ها یکی میباشد.اگر در ویندوز کار میکنید همچنیان بهترین گزینه SQL Server  هست.
منابعی سخت افزاری که Oracel استفاده میکنه خیلی بیشتر از SQL Server  هست و...
من نمیخوام از SQL Serve یکجانبه طرفداری کنم. و قبول هم دارم که خیلی جاها Oracel بهتر از SQL Server  هست. ولی هر کدام بستر نزم افزاری و سخت افزاری خود را نیاز دارند و باید با  تحلیل شرایط دیتابیس مورد نظر را انتخاب کرد.

----------


## gilava

یکی از اساتید می گفت مقایسه اوراکل و sql مثل مقایسه یه خونه بزرگ 50 اتاق خوابه با یه خونه متوسط سه اتاق خوابه می مونه ... مثلما اوراکل امکانات بیشتری داره و قوی تره ولی اگه کار شما خیلی سنگین و گسترده نباشه (یعنی جداولی با رکوردهای درحد چند ده ملیونی با ترنزکشن بالا) بهتره از sql استفاده کرد. بعبارتی اگه یه خانواده معمولی 4 نفره داری برو خونه سه اتاق خوابه بخر .... 
من خیلی وقته با sql کار می کنم و هیچ مشکلی هم نداشته ام اما الان تو شرکتمون یه سیستم distribute که با oracle developer نوشته شده داریم و من باید یه replication واسه جمع آوری data بنویسم .. هرکی هم بهم می رسه بیشتر منو می ترسونه .. اگر کسی منبعی دراینباره میشناسه ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنه ... راستش کتابای خود اوراکل خیلی گسترده و طول تفضیل داره ولی من ناچارا فعلا دارم می خونمشون :اشتباه:

----------


## hmm

سلام
من با هر دوشون روی سیستمهای مختلف و تعداد رکوردهای نسبتا زیاد کار کردم
تفاوت فاحشی با هم ندارن ولی برای یک توصیه ، اگه Cross Platform مورد نظرتونه و سرور از خانواده ای غیر از ویندوز استفاده میکنه ، مطلقا  میبایست از دیتابیسی غیر از Sql Server  استفاده کنید.ولی اگه Clientها و Serverتون Windows هست Sql Server بیشتر قابل توصیه است.
این یه توصیه است و الزامی به رعایت اون ندارید.

----------


## bestmask2002

در مورد پرفورمنس اگه oracle درست tune بشه مطمئنا خیلی پرفورمنس بهتری داره 

مخصوصا زمانی که حجم اطلاعات بالایی داشته باشید 

البته خود اوراکل پیشنهاد کرده که روی لینوکس نصب بشه و رعایت کردن تمام این مسائل دست به دست هم میده تا نتیجه درستی بتونیم بگیریم

----------


## AminSobati

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان عزیز،
به عقیده من اگر کسی واقعا قصد تحقیق داره، باید به جای شنیدن مطالبی از افراد مختلف، به رفرنسهای معتبر رجوع کنه. چون افراد مطالبشون رو بر اساس حرف دیگران، یا در بهترین شرایط، بر اساس تجربیات خودشون بیان میکنند! پس اگر تجربه ما با خلل در دانش همراه بوده باشه، احتمال اینکه با شکست مواجه شده باشیم زیاده. ولی اگر احاطه کامل به ساختار داخلی و نحوه بکارگیری این نرم افزارها داشته باشیم، بدون شک بیان ما شکل دیگه ای به خودش میگیره. 

ما به دو شکل میتونیم در خصوص جایگاه یک RDBMS اطلاع موثق کسب کنیم:
1) اندازه گیریهای دقیق و Benchmarkها، اون هم از یک سورس غیر وابسته و مستقل از تولید کنندگان RDBMS 
2) آمارگیری و مشاهده دیتابیسهای حجیم که هر کدوم از چه RDBMSی برای مدیریت اطلاعات استفاده میکنند.
در ادامه لینکهای مرتبط رو معرفی خواهم کرد.




> تنظیمات اراکل بیشتر در اختیار کاربر می باشد


هر Optionی که در اراکل  باشه، در SQL Server هست. اما قابل تظیم نبودن بعضی از این پارامترها در SQL Server دقیقا ناشی از خط مشی مایکروسافته. این جمله رو من به صراحت در Documentهای مایکروسافت دیدم که توضیح میده:
"SQL Server دارای چندصد پارامتر قابل تنظیم داخلی هستش که خود نرم افزار به شکل مناسب اونها رو انتخاب میکنه. همچنین درصد بسیار ناچیزی از DBAها دانش این رو دارند که واقعا این Option چه کاری انجام میده، و از اون درصد ناچیز، باز درصد بسیار کمتری در شرایطی قرار میگیرند که احیانا مایل باشند این Option رو تغییر بدهند. سیاست مایکروسافت بر اینه که DBA وقت و ذهن خودش رو برای فاکتورهای مهمتر و تعیین کننده تری در مدیریت SQL Server صرف کنه و بمباران کردن DBA با چندصد Option مد نظر نیست"

من از دوستانی که SQL Server یا Oracle کار میکنند سوال میکنم آیا تا به حال نیاز داشتند پارامترهایی مثل cost threshold for parallelism یا lock timeout که از معروف ترین تنظیمات در RDBMS هستند رو تغییر بدن؟ 




> یکی از اساتید می گفت مقایسه اوراکل و sql مثل مقایسه یه خونه بزرگ 50 اتاق خوابه با یه خونه متوسط سه اتاق خوابه می مونه ... مثلما اوراکل امکانات بیشتری داره و قوی تره ولی اگه کار شما خیلی سنگین و گسترده نباشه (یعنی جداولی با رکوردهای درحد چند ده ملیونی با ترنزکشن بالا) بهتره از sql استفاده کرد


مثال جالبی بود اما احتمالا اتاقهای بیشتر رو نرفتند ببینن! 
یکی از لینکهایی که قصد دارم معرفی کنم در خصوص حجم بالای اطلاعات در SQL Server این هست:http://www.wintercorp.com/VLDB/2005_...nners_2005.asp

حالا گزارشی به این شکل بگیرید:
Metric= Number of rows
Platform= Windows
Usage= OLTP

فکر میکنم 50 میلیارد رکورد برای شرکت مخابراتی Verizon Communications (که احتمالا تبلیغ ADSL اون رو در Yahoo زیاد دیدین) هر کسی رو متقاعد کنه.
این کاملا واضحه که برای Windows Platform، بازده SQL Server برترین رتبه رو داره. مایکروسافت از ویندوز پشتیبانی میکنه و به نظر شما اگر سیاست مایکروسافت اقتضا میکرد برای Platform دیگه ای هم SQL Server تولید کنه، این حدس رو نمیشد زد که از Oracle روی اون Platform بهتر عمل کنه؟

لینکهای دیگه ای هم در این تاپیک گذاشته بودم:
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=21495
البته این تاپیک متعلق به زمانیه که هنوز SQL Server 2005 رسما وارد بازار نشده بود.

در حال حاضر بصورت مشاور در پروژه ای حضور دارم که متعلق به یکی از بانکهای کشوره و روزی 4 میلیون رکورد وارد اون میشه، به غیر از این اطلاعات روزانه، در آخر هر ماه 17 میلیون رکورد متفاوت دیگه به این دیتابیس Import میشه. RDBMS ما SQL Server 2005 هستش و پس از پایان پروژه، Admin اون خواهم بود. امیدوارم ظرف چند سال آینده بتونم برای افرادی که حجم اطلاعات بالا در SQL Server سراغ میگیرند، این دیتابیس رو آدرس بدم!

----------


## SYNDROME

با سلام
من هم سوال داشتم.
1-درست است که می گویند SQLServer دارای 5 لایه امنیتی است که یکی رایگان ولی بقیه را باید خرید؟
2-می گویند Oracel دارای 14 لایه امنیتی است؟
من هم شنیده ام.

----------


## AminSobati

> 1-درست است که می گویند SQLServer دارای 5 لایه امنیتی است که یکی رایگان ولی بقیه را باید خرید؟


دوست عزیزم من تا به حال در قسمت Shopping مایکروسافت چیزی برای خرید لایه ندیدم!
http://www.microsoft.com/sql/howtobuy/default.mspx

----------


## hmm

> روزی 4 میلیون رکورد وارد اون میشه


WOW!!!
فکر نگهداری این حجم اطلاعات هم انسان رو میترسونه

----------


## achilles

تمام مزیتهای SQL Server به کنار! نصبش هم به کنار!

از دیروز تا الان مشغول نصب اوراکل هستم! هر بار هم یه error میده که از توی Temp نمیتونه یه فایل رو بخونه! فایلی که من کپی میکنمش و با Winrar هم بازمیشه!!!!

----------


## hmm

اگه با ادبیات اوراکل آشنا باشید نصبش به سادگی sqlserver است.

----------


## achilles

سلام
نصبش کردم! فقط نتونستم از روی Oracle 10g R1 نصب کنم! مجبور شدم 3 تا CD  برای Release 2 رو از Oracle داونلود کنم که دیتابیس و کلاینت و Companion باشه. نصبش راحت تر بود. ولی هنوز مشکل زیاد دارم باهاش. مثلاً وقتی قراره که یک فیلد Integer مقدارش بصورت اتوماتیک زیاد بشه و ازش مثلاً بعنوان نشانه ی هر رکورد استفاده بشه، توی SQL Server یک Double Click لازمه تا یک No بشود Yes و اون فیلد Identity(1,1) بشه. اما توی اوراکل، فیلد Number رو می سازید، یک Sequence درست می کنید، بعد 2 راه دارید! یا یک Trigger درست کنید که قبل از Insert مقدار آن فیلد را از Sequence برگرداند، یا مستقیماً مقدار Sequence.NextVal رو داخل جدول، Insert کنید!!!

سرعت کار کردن Oracle 10.2.0.1 و SQL Server 2000 SP4 رو روی یک Xeon Dual با 4 گیگابایت RAM و سیستم عامل Server 2003 با استفاده از JDBC و JAVA هم مقایسه کردم! Oracle فقط حافظه ی بیشتری مصرف میکند!!! روی 100000 رکورد تفاوت چندانی ندیدم... روش N-Tier رو هم در مورد هر دو استفاده کردم...

ادبیات سیستمهای Java-Based کلاً انگار که انگلیسی نیست!!! هر Instance از SQL Server در اوراکل برابر است با یک Database!
Database های SQL Servre در اوراکل می شوند Schema!!!
در SQL Server برای Database   باید Login ساخت، در اوراکل برای User باید Table و Schema ساخت!!!

فعلاً در حال زیر و رو کردن هستم!! نتایج دقیقتر را بعداً خواهم نوشت!!!!

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

مشگل اینه همه فکر میکنند اوراکل یک sql  است اما خیلی قوی تر اما اصلا اینگونه نیست . مثلا من در یک پروزه بودم . مسئولان آن موسسه که دولتی هم بود میگفتند انشاء ا... بعد از اتمام برنامه و کار کرد درست و تست و ... با بانکهای sql میبریمش روی اوراکل . حالا هر چی ما فکر کردیم که وقتی برنامه نوشته و تست شد و درست هم بود دیگه اوراکل برای چی است خدا میدونه

----------


## bestmask2002

> مشگل اینه همه فکر میکنند اوراکل یک sql است اما خیلی قوی تر اما اصلا اینگونه نیست . مثلا من در یک پروزه بودم . مسئولان آن موسسه که دولتی هم بود میگفتند انشاء ا... بعد از اتمام برنامه و کار کرد درست و تست و ... با بانکهای sql میبریمش روی اوراکل . حالا هر چی ما فکر کردیم که وقتی برنامه نوشته و تست شد و درست هم بود دیگه اوراکل برای چی است خدا میدونه


یعنی شما معتقد هستی که بانک اطلاعاتی SQL بهتر از اوراکل هست ؟  :متفکر:

----------


## aidin300

سلام
در مورد مقایسه اوراکل با SQL Server فکر می کنم مقایسه سایت  wisdomforce بهترین و بی طرف ترین مقایسه باشه ، هر چند تو سایت های طرف دار SQL Server هم کسی منکر ویژگی های اوراکل نمیشه

----------


## AminSobati

> سلام
> در مورد مقایسه اوراکل با SQL Server فکر می کنم مقایسه سایت  wisdomforce بهترین و بی طرف ترین مقایسه باشه ، هر چند تو سایت های طرف دار SQL Server هم کسی منکر ویژگی های اوراکل نمیشه


این مقاله رو من دو سال پیش (قبل از Release نهایی SQL Server 2005)خونده بودم و فکر میکنم هر کسی متوجه میشه که مغرضانست. چون سعی در برجسته کردن ضعفهای SQL Server داره! نحوه برخورد Market با SQL Server ملاک خوبی هستش:
http://www.microsoft.com/sql/prodinf...switchers.mspx
اگر کسی اطلاع داشته باشه از نرم افزار SAP، درک میکنه Migrate کردن این نرم افزار از Oracle به SQL Server یعنی...

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

کلمه بهتر یا بدتر اینجا بی معناست . فکر من هم اصلا مهم نیست . فکر مهم نیست . عالم دیتابیس اینو میگه

----------


## hmm

> هر Instance از SQL Server در اوراکل برابر است با یک Database!
> Database های SQL Servre در اوراکل می شوند Schema!!!
> در SQL Server برای Database   باید Login ساخت، در اوراکل برای User باید Table و Schema ساخت!!!


هر دیتابیس رو اوراکل یه سرویس داره که میشه stop یا start بشه این معنی instance جدید نیست و از لحاظ ماهیت instance با databse کاملا متفاوته
برای هر یوزر هم shema ساخته میشه و لازم نیست شما کاری انجام بدین برای sqlserver هم شما یوزر میسازی و هر یوزر schema ی خودش رو داره

در مورد sequence هم بگم خب این روش مزایای خاص خودش رو هم داره که sqlserver هم در ورژن 2005 اون رو اضافه کرده

----------


## bestmask2002

یه روز یه بنده خدائی از جوب آب می خورد 

بهش گفتن این کارو نکن گفت واسه چی ؟ 

گفتن سرطان میگیری ! ! ! 

گفت سرطان چیه ؟ 

گفتن هیچی بخور راحت باش 

حالا دوستانی که به SQL علاقه دارند راحت باشن اصلا SQL  حرف نداره توپه توپه  :لبخند:  استفاده کنن تا به جاش خوبی هاشو درک کنن و حالشو ببرن  :بامزه:

----------


## hmm

دوست گرامی sqlserver سرطان زا نیست (حداقل دانشمندان تو این یه مورد مطمئن هستند)
برای کسانی که بصورت حرفه ای با این بانک اطلاعاتی کار میکنند قابلیت و توانایی اون مشخصه و تقریباً چیزی از اوراکل کم نداره و در بعضی موارد زیادتر هم داره

----------


## achilles

نه! بحث سرطان و این حرفها نیست...
موقع نوشتن برنامه، چند تا مطلب هست که اهمیت داره. یکی از این مطالب سرعت انجام کار هست و دیگریش کیفیت کار انجام شده.

قدر مسلم اینست که Development با جاوا و اوراکل به شدت کند تر پیش میره تا Net. و SQL Server.
کیفیت کار انجام شده هم که فرق آن چنانی ( آنقدر که سرعت نوشتن برنامه کم می شه ) نداره.
پس چه کاری هست که آدم کارشو کند کنه؟

----------


## hmm

> قدر مسلم اینست که Development با جاوا و اوراکل به شدت کند تر پیش میره تا Net. و SQL Server.


اگه قرار باشه یه سیستم حداقل MIS بنویسی اون موقع متوجه سرعت تولید نرم افزار در محیط های مجتمع اوراکل میشی

----------


## bestmask2002

من هم گفتم استفاده کنید خیلی هم خوبه  :لبخند:  فقط مواظب باشید حجم اطلاعات زیاد نشه 

چون اون وقت باید یکی تو سر sqlserver  سرور بزنید 

یکی تو سر اونهایی که میگن sqlserver توی حجم های بالا سرعتش خوب هست و ...

----------


## achilles

> این مقاله رو من دو سال پیش (قبل از Release نهایی SQL Server 2005)خونده بودم و فکر میکنم هر کسی متوجه میشه که مغرضانست. چون سعی در برجسته کردن ضعفهای SQL Server داره! نحوه برخورد Market با SQL Server ملاک خوبی هستش:
> http://www.microsoft.com/sql/prodinf...switchers.mspx
> اگر کسی اطلاع داشته باشه از نرم افزار SAP، درک میکنه Migrate کردن این نرم افزار از Oracle به SQL Server یعنی...


از همه ی دوستان، ضمن خواهش برای حفظ آرامش، دعوت می کنم از این لینک که آقای ثباتی گذاشته اند، دیدن بفرمایند.

گفته ها و بررسی های مشتریان SQL Server رو مخصوصاً در مورد Minolta بخونید...

این رو هم اگر حوصله کردید، ببینید:
http://www.microsoft.com/casestudies...ywords=Minolta

----------


## mzjahromi

فکر نمی کنید اگر بجای اعمال نظرات شخصی و کل کل کردن علمی صحبت کنید(اگر اطلاعات دارید) ممکنه به نتیجه برسید
*اخطار:* با هم کل کل نکنید

----------


## hmm

> من هم گفتم استفاده کنید خیلی هم خوبه  فقط مواظب باشید حجم اطلاعات زیاد نشه 
> 
> چون اون وقت باید یکی تو سر sqlserver  سرور بزنید 
> 
> یکی تو سر اونهایی که میگن sqlserver توی حجم های بالا سرعتش خوب هست و ...


هیچ چیز علمی از این نوع پست ها در نمیاد

----------


## bestmask2002

تفاوت معماری RDBMS اوراکل با سایر محصولات RDBMS 

مستقل از سیستم عامل بودن ! ! ! جهت اجرا بر روی اکثر سیستم عامل ها 

امکان مدیریت بر روی حجم نا محدود از اطلاعات 

ایجاد امنیت با بالاترین سطوح کنترل ، جهت جلوگیری از دسترسی غیر مجاز دیگران به اطلاعات 

(منبع: کتاب Introduction to Oracle SQL & PL/SQL اولین مبحث در ORACLE UNIVERSITY)

----------


## AminSobati

> اگه قرار باشه یه سیستم حداقل MIS بنویسی اون موقع متوجه سرعت تولید نرم افزار در محیط های مجتمع اوراکل میشی


اتفاقا من در محصولات مایکروسافت به دلیل یکپارچگی قابل ملاحظه ای که بین محصولاتش وجود داره، مزایای بزرگی در خصوص اینگونه پروژه ها میبینم.
پروژه MIS محیط زیست خوزستان که به جهت وسعت و تنوع زیست محیطی و اکوسیستمی یکی از پیچیده ترین استانهای کشور بشمار میره  من به همراه یک تیم برنامه نویس در زمان بسیار کوتاه (به تناسب مقیاس پروژه) انجام دادم و انشاءالله تا یک ماه دیگه به کارفرما ارائه میشه. 
اگرچه افراد تیم در کارشون تجربه کافی داشتند اما platform مایکروسافت که برای انجام پروژه انتخاب شده بود انصافا یکی از دلایل مهم در پیشرفت سریع کار بود.

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

حتی خداوند هم در قران گفته که انسانهای لجوج رو دوست نداره . حالا هرچی دلیل علمی . مثال از کارهایی که روی sql شده و ... میاریم . بعضیها باز یه چیز دیگه میگویند . خوب لجبازی یه چیز دیگس . کاریش هم نمیشه کرد

----------


## AminSobati

> ایجاد امنیت با بالاترین سطوح کنترل ، جهت جلوگیری از دسترسی غیر مجاز دیگران به اطلاعات


http://www.shabakeh-mag.com/Articles...aspx?n=1001559

----------


## pooyanm

جالبه کسی با اوراکل کار نکرده. حالا چون یک ابزاری کارش رو راه انداخته اون را بهترین می دونه.

----------


## pooyanm

خوب شما اگه تعداد هم براتون معیار باشه! این هم یک منبع فارسی: 




> در فهرست ده تای نخست جهان، مکان هشتم متعلق به شرکتی است که از دیتابیس SQL Server ساخت مایکروسافت استفاده می‌کند. این دیتابیس نوزده ترابایتی که روی سیستم‌عامل ویندوز برپا شده، متعلق به شرکت Unisys Payment Services&Solutions) UPSS) است که شاخه‌ای از شرکت بزرگ Unisys است. این شرکت که در هلند مستقر است، به تعدادی از بانک‌های اروپا خدمات بانکداری الکترونیکی ارائه می‌دهد.


بزرگ‌ترین بانک‌های اطلاعاتی جهان‌ 
http://www.shabakeh-mag.com/Articles...aspx?n=1002697

----------


## farzadvb

هر چیزی را بهر کاری ساختند
شما باید اول بدونید که چه کاری میخواهید انجام بدهید .برای مثال اسب و قاطر هر دو از یک خانواده اند اما هر کدوموشون یک مزایا و محاسن خاص خودشون رو دارند و هیچ کدوم کار اون یکی رو نمیتونه همون طور انجام بده.و اینکه بگیم کدام بهتره حرف بی معنی است.یکی قدرت انعطاف و هماهنگی زیاد و ... یکی قابلیت ذخیره حجم اطلاعات  زیاد و....

----------


## hmm

> قدر مسلم اینست که Development با جاوا و اوراکل به شدت کند تر پیش میره تا Net. و SQL Server.


امین گرامی ، 
میدونید که بنده علاقه شدیدی به sqlserver دارم و تمام  برنامه هایی که تا حالا نوشتم با .net یا VB به همراه sqlserver بوده  و بنده اصلا نخواستم بگم که .net و seqlserver محیط خوبی نیستند. ولی بدلیل اینکه الان هم دارم با سیستمهای mis یه شرکت نسبتا بزرگ کارمیکنم که حدود 4000 تا فرم و 2500 تا report داره و با اوراکل هم نوشته شده ، و با محیط توسعه اوراکل هم آشنا هستم ، عرض بنده این بود که این محیط برای توسعه کند نیست واصلاً نخواستم یکی رو به دیگری ارجعیت بدم.



> امکان مدیریت بر روی حجم نا محدود از اطلاعات 
> 
> ایجاد امنیت با بالاترین سطوح کنترل ، جهت جلوگیری از دسترسی غیر مجاز دیگران به اطلاعات


بنده این جور موارد رو قبول ندارم و میگم در sqlserver هم همین موارد وجو داره




> نقل قول:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					نوشته شده توسط *bestmask2002*  
> _ایجاد امنیت با بالاترین سطوح کنترل ، جهت جلوگیری از دسترسی غیر مجاز دیگران به اطلاعات_ 
> 
> http://www.shabakeh-mag.com/Articles...aspx?n=1001559


http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=67516

----------

